# 23Rs Upper Bunk Remodel/extension



## jacktrut (Jun 18, 2015)

I did a remodel of the narrow top bunk in my 23rs. My daughter is growing up and needed some more space. I took the top bunk apart and had a welder add some aluminum tube I had purchased at a metal supplier and cut up to fit. 
The top bunk was narrow. 29"

If I remember correctly the new dimension was six inches wider. 35" to inside the bed rail. 

Here's a shot of the bunk reinstalled before I added the plywood liner. The aluminum that Keystone uses is just about double a beer can thickness! I couldn't buy it that thin so had to go with what was available. 1/8th I think. The new section weighed more than all the aluminum Keystone used to make the entire bunk!

I puchased new plywood for the bottom panel from home depot and ripped it to size and screwed and glued it to the bottom. It was prefinished so that was one step I didn't need to do. Overall it was fairly easy to aside from the welding. Luckily I had a friend to help with that. For the mattress we bought a memory foam mattress at costco and cut it to size. My daughter says it's very comfortable.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome mod! Looks pretty good!


----------

